# 1st attempt at corpsing Lindberg skull



## undead41 (Nov 14, 2006)

yes....all the ideas came from that "how to" video that showed up last yr of an "industry pro" using this technique


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks creepy, which means it looks good.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That is beautiful and creepy as hell all at the same time. I love it, excellent work!!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Droopy eye....ewww.
Nice job.


----------



## Undertaker (Mar 22, 2006)

Great job!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That came out really well. Nice job.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

That looks great. Well done.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Great Job!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

very wet...very nice


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Very nice job!!! Looks great!


----------



## monsterlady (Apr 4, 2010)

I love it!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Great coloring! That's what sets it apart from other corpse jobs.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

ooey gooey, love it!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

That's gross..........awesome job!


----------



## phillipjmerrill (Mar 19, 2009)

Awesome. Really great job. Now where's the how-to?


----------



## undead41 (Nov 14, 2006)

*In response:*

Thanks for all of your kind words...man I love this forum!!

I learned the process from a video u can view on youtube......there was a link on it here at one time but coulnt tell you where mow....but go to youtube amnd search "how to make a scary skull" ....theres 2 parts...and all the details u need.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

undead41 said:


> Thanks for all of your kind words...man I love this forum!!
> 
> I learned the process from a video u can view on youtube......there was a link on it here at one time but coulnt tell you where mow....but go to youtube amnd search "how to make a scary skull" ....theres 2 parts...and all the details u need.


I believe these are the videos? I just thought it would be easier for people to view them on your thread.


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

Looks fantastic.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW! great job!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Out freakin' standing!! Nice work.. Very DC-esque..


----------

